# National Football League



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Whats the deal with this sport? I have got a few questions

-Why all the padding?
-What do the big guys up the front do exactly?
-Why do you wear a helmet?
-Why does the game stop every 10 seconds?

I guess my main problem with NFL is the padding and such, i mean come on. Helmets, Shoulder Pads, chest guards, wrist guards, elbow pads, knee pads,etc etc. In my opinion it comes off as a weak sport. I don't understand how anyone can get injured playing it.

Now I watch AFL (Australian Football League) which is a much better sport. People have to be athletic, good cardio, strong, fast, and intelligent. Unlike the boofheads sitting there in NFL. We dont wear helmets and such. We have shin guards, and mouth guards. Full contact sport it is. Best sport ever, I give you youtube.

YouTube - McPharlin Mark of the Year 2005

YouTube - Nathan Thompson - Mark Of The Year 2002

YouTube - Great AFL Tackles, Hits, Goals & Marks

YouTube - AFL HARD HITS 2005

AFL>NFL


----------



## foxman69 (Sep 6, 2006)

allright another afl fan 


agree that much better sport but i never get to watch the games hows my team freamntle doing


----------



## MMA_Central (Mar 26, 2007)

They're not doing too bad now, they started the season off pretty bad. They are about a game and some percentage off the top eight. Sitting in 11th right now. I don't think they'll make the finals this year though.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

The thing i dont like about football is that the game is not continious and it stops every 5 seconds. Rugby is better in this aspect.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Biowza said:


> Whats the deal with this sport? I have got a few questions
> 
> -Why all the padding? *Because everyone in the NFL is fuckin gigantic and nobody wants to get injured especially when you got seven 350 pound guys on top of you. *
> 
> ...


my answers are in bold


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

WL2FU pretty much took care of the answering of questions. As far as which is better, the numbers speak for themselves as far as I'm concerned. Ticket Revenue/TV Viewers/Merchandise Revenue = NFL>AFL


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------

